# Basic Wireless/Network help



## mj12net (Apr 19, 2014)

What's the easiest/quickest way to enable or disable the wireless network?

Also, is there an easy way to change networks or do you have to update wpa_supplicant.conf manually?


----------



## asteriskRoss (Apr 19, 2014)

You may find reading the "Wireless GUI: "Killer App" for FreeBSD?" thread useful: Thread 44211.

In it, @jrm posted a script he uses, which may be of use to you:


			
				jrm said:
			
		

> It's not a GUI, but I use this little script when I don't feel like editing /etc/wap_supplicant.conf.  However, it's really not that much easier than editing a line in /etc/rc.conf and doing `sudo service netif restart`.


----------

